# New plant question



## Caro (Jan 24, 2006)

A friend of mine just brought me an aquatic plant for my new 20 gallon tank. I had mentioned wanting a foreground plant that would cover the substrate and she brought me this moss like plant that is in a green metal grill.. I've never seen those, nor did she bother taking the name down *sigh*..

Am I supposed to take the metal grill off or will it grow over it after time? 

If pics are required to know what I'm talking about, please let me know. I'll get one for you.. 

Oh, she mentioned that this was quite expensive ($16 for this one plant)..


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

Metal grill? 16$?! Never seen a moss like plant in a metal grill. I don't think I've ever seen a plant that cost 16$ at most places but I'm sure they exist. A picture would explain alot more if you can get one.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Possibly Downoi for that price but its not a moss like plant. A pic would greatly help.


----------



## Caro (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm not too sure how to post a pic, so I'll try this.. 










hope this works..


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Pic is very blurry and unlit well but I would say thats its riccia. It has no roots and is a floating plant but many "tie it down" with mats like that to grow it on a foreground. Must be a nice size mat. Riccia is either very cheap (most people give a 2x2 inch mat away with other plants) or very expensive depending on the mat size.


----------



## Caro (Jan 24, 2006)

it's a 5X5 mat... Thanks so much, Simpte.. now I know what it is 

sorry about the quality of the pic.. my tank is still cycling and the water isn't very clear - it was hard to get a really good picture..


----------



## aquaboy (Jan 19, 2005)

With that price it might be "THE MINI RICCIA" as it is expensive & not easily found.

-Brian


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

It could be one of the more harder to find mosses { via christmas moss, weeping moss ect} I have seen alot of mosses grown that way too, for moss wall or to cover substrates. The picture is really too blurry to determine if it's ricca or moss. So leave both options open. Care is about the same for both.

Kathy


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Could very well be a moss. But those prices are very high in my experience in dealing with them. I grow taiwan and x-mas moss. Give the x-mas moss away at my plant club. Not as famaliar with weeping or erect moss.


----------

